# neighborhood



## vatrahos

Pratik bir düzeyde, "civar" "mahalle" ve "semt" kelimeleri arasındaki fark ne?


----------



## macrotis

Personally, I haven't used *semt* for ages in its literal sense (it survives in expressions _semtine uğramamak, semtimizin çocuğu_). When somebody use it, I understand they mean *mahalle* or *ilçe*, depending on the context. _Ben Istanbul ilinin Kadıköy ilçesinin Hasanpaşa mahallesinde oturuyorum_.

*Civar* means neigborhood/around/about/near/vicinity ... and I just can't find a proper context to use it instead of _semt_ or _mahalle_.


----------



## uni_verse

Bu konuda macrotis'e katılmıyorum. 

Semt hala yaygın olarak kullanılır. Mahalleden iki açıdan farklıdır. 1. Semt, mahalleden daha büyüktür, birden fazla mahalleyi içerir. 2. Mahalle, yasal ve idari bir birimdir, sınırları bellidir. Semt ise halkın günlük kullanımıyla belirlenir ve kesin sınırları yoktur.

Civar ise herhangi bir yerin yakınını/çevresini anlatmak için kullanılır.


----------



## Mr. Smith

uni_verse's definitions are correct. However, neither of those Turkish words mean neighborhood in English. If you're looking for the translation of neighborhood, it's *muhit*.


----------



## macrotis

Eskiden semt denilen yerler şimdi ilçe olduğundan asıl anlamında yaygın olarak kullanılmaz (hatta neredeyse hiç kullanılmaz). Deyimlerde filan geçer. 30 küsur yıldır İstanbul'dayım, "semt pazarı" deyimini bile duymuyorum senelerdir.

Soran arkadaş "pratik düzeyde" diye özellikle belirtmiş.


----------



## vatrahos

affedersiniz, ihtilaf çıkarmak istemedim. Ancak kitabımda "semt" kelimesini okuduğum için, eski olduğunu bilmeden soruma koydum. Bana aralarındaki farkı açıkladığınız için teşekkür ederim. Zaten, "mahalle" kelimesi benim için daha kolay, çünkü Yunancada da var.

"Our neighbor hood is pretty quiet" ve "Don't go there at night, it's a dangerous neighborhood" cümlelerinde, size göre, "neighborhood" nasıl çevrilir?


----------



## Tdk

Bizim mahalle bayağı sessiz.
2. cümle senin ve karşındakinin Türkçeyi nasıl kullandığı daha önceki cümlelerde geçen şeylerin konusuna göre değişebilir.Tam bir e bir bir çeviri tatmin edici olmayacaktır.Zaten oraya gitme diyerek bir yerden bahsettiğimizi belirtiyoruz.

Geceleri oraya gitme o mahalle(o civarlar) pek tekin değil.(mahalle tehlikeli demek pek pratikte yeri olan birşey değil)

Günlük konuşmada özellike; "orası çok sakat" gibi bir cümle ile bile yerin tehlikeli olduğunu mümkünse uzak durulması gerektiğini belirtebilirsin.


----------



## Mr. Smith

vatrahos said:


> affedersiniz, ihtilaf çıkarmak istemedim. Ancak kitabımda "semt" kelimesini okuduğum için, eski olduğunu bilmeden soruma koydum. Bana aralarındaki farkı açıkladığınız için teşekkür ederim. Zaten, "mahalle" kelimesi benim için daha kolay, çünkü Yunancada da var.
> 
> "Our neighbor hood is pretty quiet" ve "Don't go there at night, it's a dangerous neighborhood" cümlelerinde, size göre, "neighborhood" nasıl çevrilir?



"Muhit" sözcüğünü pek ciddiye almadın galiba.


----------



## uni_verse

macrotis said:


> Eskiden semt denilen yerler şimdi ilçe olduğundan asıl anlamında yaygın olarak kullanılmaz (hatta neredeyse hiç kullanılmaz). Deyimlerde filan geçer. 30 küsur yıldır İstanbul'dayım, "semt pazarı" deyimini bile duymuyorum senelerdir.
> 
> Soran arkadaş "pratik düzeyde" diye özellikle belirtmiş.



Semt eski bir kelime değildir, İstanbul'u bilmem ama Ankara'da hala yaygın olarak kullanılır. 

Bütün semtler ilçe olmamıştır, en azından Ankara'da. Örneğin Batıkent, Etlik, Kızılay ilçe değildirler, birkaç mahalleden oluşan birer semttirler. Bunlara "pratik düzeyde" biz Ankaralılar ne mahalle deriz ne de ilçe.

"Neighborhood"un karşılığı olarak Mr. Smith'in "muhit" önerisini doğru buluyorum. Anlam olarak en iyi karşılık muhit. Ancak bu kelime gittikçe az kullanılıyor. Bu nedenle günlük kullanımda mahalle'nin daha uygun olacağını düşünüyorum


----------



## vatrahos

Mr. Smith said:


> "Muhit" sözcüğünü pek ciddiye almadın galiba.



Hayır, kusura bakma. Kelimeyi bilmediğimden kullanılıp kullanılmadığından emin değildim. Üstelik (kalitesiz tartışmasız olan) Türkçe Yunanca sözlüğümde muhit kelimesi için sadece "περιβάλλον" / "ομήγυρη" (yani "environment" / "close circle [of friends]") buldum. Seni gücendirmek istemedim! Sence "We live in a quiet neighborhood" cümlesinde "muhit" "mahalle"den daha uygun mu? "Sakin bir muhitte yaşıyoruz" mu yoksa "mahallede" mi?

yardımın için teşekkür


----------



## Mr. Smith

Bence "sakin bir *muhit*te yaşıyoruz" daha uygun. Sebebini de söyleyeyim: Mahalle veya semt bir yerleşim biriminin büyüklüğüne göre adlandırılmasıdır. Yani, fiziki özellikler ön plandadır. Oysa bir yerin sakin olması, orada yaşayan insanların gürültü yapmaması, sokakta oynayan çocuk sayısının az olması gibi oranın nüfusunun yaşama alışkanlıklarına, yaşlarına, diğer bir deyişle, demografik ölçütlere bağlıdır.

Diğer taraftan, o yerleşim biriminin konumu itibariyle civardaki araç trafiğinin az olması, sanayi tesislerinin bulunmaması gibi etmenler de sakinlik için söz konusudur. İşte bütün bu özellikleri kapsayan sözcük bence *muhit*tir.

Konuyu farklı bir örnekle ele alacak olursak, tamamı süper lüks villalardan kurulu bir mahalle düşünelim. Orayı tarif ederken ne deriz? "Burası zengin bir mahalledir" mi, yoksa "burası zengin bir muhittir" mi? Zenginlik insanların bir özelliği olduğuna göre o mahalledeki yaşam standartının yüksekliğini vurgulamak için "zengin muhit" dememiz gerekir.


----------

